# Mini-modding & Generally Unintelligent Behaviour



## Tailsy (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay okay okay.

Look.

On the top (if you're using horizontal layout, that is; not sure about vertical) of every post there is a little ! symbol in a triangle. Clicking this will allow you to report said post. This results in a thread being created in the Mod's area which I usually check (everyone else is ZETTA SLOW so it's usually me) a lot. I will get around to looking at this post and doing modly things if needed.

You do not:
- spam mod's visitor messages/PMs about it (unless it happens to be something involving PMs which I don't think is reportable)
- post in the thread calling the person out about breaking rules

If you consistently do this we can and will infract you for spamming.

On that subject, harassing people over visitor messages or PMs is also against the rules. I don't give a flying monkey shit if they annoy you, how about _being polite_ and ignoring them? There's even a fun 'ignore user' option! How amazing!

I can do my job, okay? When you have sparkly mod's hip then you can do this.

-- Tailsy 
(and everyone else on the mod team.)
(I think.)


----------



## surskitty (Nov 30, 2008)

ALSO.  THERE IS A THREAD ABOUT THIS IN FORUM HELP.  IT IS _YOUR FAULT_ IF YOU STILL HAVE PROBLEMS WITH THIS AFTER THERE BEING TWO STICKIES ON THE SUBJECT.


----------

